# Odeon Cinema, Nottingham, various visits in 2011



## possessed (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey everybody 

I have explored the Odeon more times than I can 
remember, and taken loads of pictures over the last 
few months.

This report is made up of photos taken on several 
visits. My pics aren't always good, but I tried my best and picked the half decent ones 

I've already posted some history in another report, 
so on with the pics...

A sign:






Some kind of machine, any ideas people?





Sorry people, but my camera is rubbish, and it is 
very difficult for me to get decent photos in the 
dark:





Ashtrays:





Some kind of promo ticket:





Projection suite:





Beams:





Down the stairs:





Me sat in the small bar in the basement:





Pretty wrecked lower floor (and a bad shot too, admittedly)





A cave in that must of happened about a month or so
ago:





Some rather cheery cartoons contrast with the 
darkness and decay on the lower levels:






The rooftops were a highlight of my visits:






[url]http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab197/crusader92/[/url] 
Odeon%20Nottingham-%20March%202011/DSC03661.jpg 







This pic is one of my favourites:





Maid Marian way:





In the tower above the main auditorium, lots of 
cables were hanging down:










Me with my exploring buddy on the facade above Angel 
Row 





Old Market Square not far away:





Anyway, thats all for now people


----------



## ajarb (Jun 9, 2011)

The machine is a cable winding drum for closing heavy theater curtains


----------



## possessed (Jun 9, 2011)

ajarb said:


> The machine is a cable winding drum for closing heavy theater curtains



Thanks. Have you visited the Odeon? 
I've visited it countless times


----------



## ajarb (Jun 10, 2011)

possessed said:


> Thanks. Have you visited the Odeon?
> I've visited it countless times



No, I remember going a few times will it was still in use but I've never been to visit it now.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 10, 2011)

Great photos! I will get there at some point when I have time and my replacement spare battery arrives!

It sucks when you line up for a perfect shot and your battery runs out - and you don't have a spare


----------



## Potter (Jun 14, 2011)

Great work.

I explored and slept over in it back in 2007:

http://yeovilnet.twu.net/odeon-ue.html

Feel free to PM me. I'm up for another look.


----------



## RiF (Jun 15, 2011)

damn, i've missed out


----------

